# owned



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

They bred then killed my biggest p. He was almost 9 inches.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

???A little more info???


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

They bred then fought a little for the past couple of days...Nothing big. Then within five minutes of me looking in the tank then to the kitchen then back he was dead. Half eaten.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

THAT SUCKS


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. P. Naterreri become very territorial around the spawnning area, so it is common for them to be very aggressive during this period. Intruders will either be chased away or if necessary fatally attacked. I lost 2 female breeders in the past and both occured during the spawnning period.



cooldudectd said:


> Sorry to hear that dude.
> [snapback]967453[/snapback]​


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats piranhas for ya. Sorry to hear about your loss, I might get laughed at for saying this but I cried when I lost one of mine.


----------



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

*cough* p*ssy hahahahahahahahah


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont know if its something that I would cry about, but I'd certainly be extremely frustrated. I hope I don't jinx myself by saying this but I haven't lost one yet!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

TroyAjack said:


> *cough* p*ssy hahahahahahahahah
> [snapback]977503[/snapback]​


Dude anyone that uses astericks over a word to represent an action that they probably aren't even actually doing in real life is a f*cking p*ssy.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

not a big thing!? dam 9 inches you could of sold that sucka!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thats happened to me too man, suck big time


----------

